# Eye dominance



## KateMarie999 (Dec 20, 2011)

This doesn't correlate to hand dominance (though I imagine it is related to the side of the brain that is dominant). A friend of mine told me more people are right-eye dominant. I'm not sure if this is true. Let's find out!

Here's how to figure out your dominant eye:


> Extend your arms in front of you with your palms facing away.
> 
> Bring your hands together, forming a small hole by crossing the thumbs and fore fingers.
> 
> ...






Taken from Dominant Eye - Eye Dominance - Determine Your Dominant Eye

I'm a lefty!


----------



## Stickman (Sep 30, 2012)

KateMarie999 said:


> This doesn't correlate to hand dominance (though I imagine it is related to the side of the brain that is dominant). A friend of mine told me more people are right-eye dominant. I'm not sure if this is true. Let's find out!
> 
> Here's how to figure out your dominant eye:
> 
> ...


You can go both ways, it just depends on where you aim the small hole.

Maybe I'm doing it wrong.


----------



## KateMarie999 (Dec 20, 2011)

Stickman said:


> You can go both ways, it just depends on where you aim the small hole.
> 
> Maybe I'm doing it wrong.


I just looked, there is such thing as ambi-ocular vision. But it's rare. So I don't know, maybe you are doing it wrong. Or maybe you're one of them.


----------



## Stickman (Sep 30, 2012)

I understand now. It's a preference. If you try you can also see it with your right eye, you just need to find another hole. If you focus in the distance and keep you hands in front of you(much closer then the far-away-object) then you see your hands double. So the hole you look through you will also see double. You will have two holes to look through. If you use the one you will see with the right if you use the other you will see with the left.


----------



## KateMarie999 (Dec 20, 2011)

Stickman said:


> I understand now. It's a preference. If you try you can also see it with your right eye, you just need to find another hole. If you focus in the distance and keep you hands in front of you(much closer then the far-away-object) then you see your hands double. So the hole you look through you will also see double. You will have two holes to look through. If you use the one you will see with the right if you use the other you will see with the left.


It's a natural preference that is completely involuntary. It's like being right or left handed. One of your eyes works slightly harder than the other. If you were to put an eye up to a peephole, which eye would you use? Most people use their dominant eye. For me, that's my left.


----------



## Stickman (Sep 30, 2012)

You CAN use either side. However you will naturally see one of the holes first and/or better than the other. That determines which eye is dominant.

It's possible to do it with both eyes.
You're a lefty, that means when you have both eyes open and you focus on the object watching throught the hole, then to your left there is another hole you can watch through. If you use that one, you use the other eye.

Being left or right handed doesn't mean you can't use your other hand to do the same thing you do with your dominant hand.

You can make a naturally right handed person into a practically left handed person.


----------



## Raichu (Aug 24, 2012)

I think I'm left-eye dominant. I did it a few times-- first time I got left eye, then right eye, then left eye, then right eye... but I think it's left? >.< It seems to depend. But I think it's more often left. I think it's left.


----------



## AnCapKevin (Jun 7, 2012)

Right eye, but I think that's because I artificially strengthened that eye when I was always on drugs and had blurred vision, lol. I'd close my left eye and read things with my right when I couldn't read with both eyes, and then I got in a habit of doing this even when not sober and trying to read off of a screen in a dark room and other small things.

Damn it, lol


----------



## outofplace (Dec 19, 2012)

When I was younger, my sister and I went to the optometrist to get our eyes checked. Before he began the examination he told us to cover one eye and look at the pen he was holding out. He didn't tell us which eye to close. Naturally, I covered my left eye. Then he handed me the pen and told me to take it. Again, I used my right hand to take the pen. Then he repeated the same test with my sister. He figured out that my sister was a 'leftie" because she covered her right eye to see out of the left and she extended her left hand to take the pen from him. 

Just thought I'd share that story.


----------



## KateMarie999 (Dec 20, 2011)

I was at the MVA (basically the DMV, just more evil) and they told me to look into some sort of microscope-type thing and read out the letters I saw. So I did. And the person waited for a moment and finally said "there are more letters." I then realized I'd been focusing with my left eye and had completely missed the letters only my right eye could see. That was the day I realized I was a lefty.


----------



## SnowFairy (Nov 21, 2011)

I'm so right eye-dominant that my left eye might as well not even exist. :laughing: I have strabismus, so my eyes are nearly incapable of functioning together, and being a right-sided person in general, I favor my stronger right eye.


----------



## Mammon (Jul 12, 2012)

Right eye.

Imma have my brother do this test. 
He thinks he's left handed, but he was actually right handed at birth until people made him believe he's left handed. As a result he has super messy writing and is so damn clumsy.... Imma have him do it and if he's right eye dominant Imma troll him into a rage about how this is an indicator that he's really and truly right handed. Should be fun


----------



## ShadoWolf (Jun 5, 2012)

I'm pretty sure I'm left-eye dominant, but I don't know if that's the best way to check haha


----------



## clarinet cigarette (Jan 15, 2013)

I got right eye, but I'm not sure if I was getting the whole perfectly between the two eyes.


----------



## Impavida (Dec 29, 2011)

Neither. I'm an ambi. Both eyes are equally dominant. Whenever I do any tests, it switches at random.


----------



## Toru Okada (May 10, 2011)

left eye

right-handed

no top-marksman 4 me


----------



## naturally baked (Aug 18, 2012)

Left eye dominant. I find it odd, I always thought I was right eye dominant being right handed and all.


----------



## Gantz (Sep 24, 2012)

Right eye dominant. Damn, another thing that I'm in the majority for. I dislike being like other people.


----------



## KateMarie999 (Dec 20, 2011)

For the lefties: Do people complain at you for driving too far right on the road? This question can be mirrored for British righties. Since everything is made for right-eye dominant people, do you find yourself jamming your face into things that require you to use one eye? I had a video camera once that was designed in such a way that I had to press most of my face up against it to use my left eye. I think there's a picture of me somewhere with my face jammed into the camera.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

This doesn't work for me. I have a wandering right eye. I can't figure out which eye is dominant.


----------



## dreamermiki (Aug 8, 2012)

i'm a rightey. ;D


----------



## milti (Feb 8, 2012)

I'm right eye dominant. I had lazy eye syndrome in my left eye and learnt early on that my right eye was the one that focused better and saw things with less of a strain.


----------



## leafling (Dec 15, 2011)

Left-eye dominant! Interesting, I wear glasses because of my right eye, actually. It's weak and it's hard to see and focus with my right eye.


----------



## Mind Swirl (Sep 7, 2011)

Right eye dominant for me. Figures, my left eye has poor vision in comparison to my right. It makes sense the 'stronger' eye would be dominant.


----------



## chaoticbrain (May 5, 2012)

Dude I can't believe I never noticed that. That's awsome. I guess i'm a right eye dominant person.


----------



## Coldspot (Nov 7, 2011)

I naturally close my right eye first, so I think my preference is left. I'm right-handed as well.


----------



## KateMarie999 (Dec 20, 2011)

I just looked it up. 80% of people are right-eye dominant.


----------



## Aelthwyn (Oct 27, 2010)

I'm right handed but left-eye dominant, found out when I took an archery test, but I should have realized sooner since I love photography and before having a camera with a display screen I'd alway hold it up to my left eye....I just hadn't thought about it before.


----------



## Tridentus (Dec 14, 2009)

i'm right handed but i'm definitely left eye dominant. my vision is also better out of my left eye, sometimes when i need to read a distant sign i close my right eye lol.


----------



## heterogeneous (Oct 10, 2011)

I'm right-handed, and I think I'm left-eyed, as when I did the test it didn't jump around for my left. Also, I wear corrective lenses and I have a worse prescription in my right eye, so my left is stronger vision-wise.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

Left eye dominant. I have a bad right eye.


----------

